# davfs2-1.2.2 does not allow editing ?[SOLVED]

## upengan78

Hi

I recently emerged davfs2 . Latest version installed: 1.2.2 .  I am able to mount my remote http and https shares on local gentoo machine by authentication using mount -t davfs

BUT

When I used to edit a file or create file it allowed to create and save also, but when i did ls -al, it showed me file size 0 i.e zero ?

I found lost+found directory in same mount and checked the file was saved there instead of actual location,

cp lost+found/abc-$#$ to actual file gives some input output error while cat also does not work

touch a file and edit with vi works but when files is saved with :wq! , ls -al shows 0 size file and lost+found a file is newly created.

mv gives following error:

mv: cannot move `lost+found/index.html-KzdbbF' to `index.html': Software caused connection abort

keeping use_locks 1

cp lost+found/index.html-GY5FKw index.html

cp: cannot create regular file `index.html': Input/output error

 *Quote:*   

>  
> 
> Also I found one funny thing, when I created a new file with small content, saved it and quit, ls -al shows file size right. and in some time when I do ls -al again , the file size shows 0 and original file content seems to have moved to lost+found with filename->original-name+arbit characters.
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> When I use Nautilus or gnome-vfs, this issue is not there and I can copy, edit, create files for remote http/https shares.

 

Kernel Version : 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 #2 SMP, x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6400

davfs2 . Latest version installed: 1.2.2

emerge -pv davfs2

[ebuild   R   ] net-fs/davfs2-1.2.2  USE="ssl -debug -socks5" 0 kB 

What could be reason ?

Please help

ThanksLast edited by upengan78 on Wed Oct 10, 2007 2:23 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## upengan78

Earlier I was trying under root

I also tried under user davfs2. Still same issue  :Confused: 

----------

## upengan78

SOLVED

 *Quote:*   

> I disabled the 'expect 100' in davfs2 config.

 

----------

## balles

Hi upengan78,

I'm experiencing similar problems... could you please post your davfs2.conf ?

Thanks!

----------

## upengan78

Hi Balles, here it is

 *Quote:*   

> # davfs2 configuration file  2007-07-07
> 
> # version 5
> 
> # -------------------------------------
> ...

 

Important thing is,

Try as user davfs2, su - davfs2

copy /etc/davfs2/davfs2.conf to /$home/davfs2/.davfs2/davfs2.conf and /usr/local/etc/davfs2/davfs2.conf

or use mount --conf=/etc/davfs2/davfs2.conf

you can try the above two options and let us know !! so that others know too ( It could be other parameter for you too )

Could you tell us is the webdav/disk server on internet ? site ?

Thanks

----------

